# Topics > Books >  Book "The New Breed: How to Think About Robots", Kate Darling, 2021

## Airicist

Book "The New Breed: How to Think About Robots", Kate Darling, 2021 on Amazon

----------


## Airicist

Robotics expert Kate Darling breaks down robots from film & TV

Mar 4, 2021




> MIT Media Lab Research Specialist Dr. Kate Darling looks at how robots are portrayed in popular film and TV shows.

----------

